# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  จักรยานเสือหมอบสุดเท่จากญี่ปุ่น Rich Shima รุ่น RD700C

## golfpow

จักรยานเสือหมอบสุดเท่จากญี่ปุ่น Rich Shima RD700Cขอบล้ออลูมิเนียมอัลลอยน้ำหนักเบายางจักรยานแข่งจาก COMBASSโครงเหล็กคาร์บอนสูง(High Carbon Steel) แข็งแรงทนต่อทุกสภาพสนามน้ำหนัก 15 kgดิสก์เบรค หน้า-หลัง คุณภาพสูงฟันเฟือง: PC chainชุดเกียร์ Index SunRun 21-speed shifting DIP (Option กดปุ่มเปลี่ยนเกียร์)รองรับความสูงของผู้ขับขี่ตั้งแต่: 160CM - 190CMรับน้ำหนักได้สูงสุดที่: 150KGสินค้านำเข้าจากโรงงาน ใหม่เอี่ยม 100%สินค้าบรรจุในกล่องลัง ลูกค้าจะต้องไปทำการประกอบเองจัดส่งทั่วประเทศผ่านทางพัสดุไปรษณีย์ในราคาเบาๆ ที่ 19,000 บาท


*จักรยานเสือหมอบสุดเท่ จากแบรนด์ดัง Rich Shima ที่นี่ที่เดียวเท่านั้น!*





สั่งซื้อหรือสอบถามข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อเฮียชัย ร้าน Cycling Smile: โทร 098-9491271, 093-5351030, Line: Mocowiz

----------


## golfpow

สวยมากครับคันนี้

----------


## golfpow

ขอบคุณมากครับ

----------


## golfpow

ในราคาเบาๆ ครับ

----------

